# 2010 Danny Kass Nike Boots



## frostypants (Mar 1, 2010)

Anyone know where i can get an extra American flag to replace the Canadian flag on the left boot? I could probably scrap one together from a regular old flag patch and some velcro, but i'd rather get one that matches perfectly. Ideas? I'm not riding around with a maple leaf on my foot. 

(Here's what they look like if you don't know what i'm talking about)

http://www.highsnobiety.com/news/wp...-Danny-Kass-Double-Tongue-Zoom-Force-1-00.jpg


----------



## Irish2685 (Dec 27, 2009)

Did you try calling/emailing Nike?


----------



## frostypants (Mar 1, 2010)

Haven't tried that. I will.


----------



## supremej (Feb 14, 2010)

how do you like them??
how do they fit and stuff??
where did you find them??
have you rode them yet???


----------



## frostypants (Mar 1, 2010)

I got them at Val Surf in LA. I actually got them because they fit so incredibly, and were by far the most comfortable boots I tried on. The fact that they're the sickest looking boots in the world helped too. I rode Thirty Twos for years and finally decided to try some other brands. I tried on probably 10-12 other boots--ride, burton, salomon, forum, thirty two, all of 'em--and the Kass boots were the best by far for my feet. Snug, good laces, real stiff, fasteners that allow you to tighten foot and leg areas separately and two velcro straps (which is perfect for me because i have high arches and skinny ankles). Get to ride them for the first time this friday--can't wait!

If you (or anyone) gets a pair and wants two canadian flags, I'll eagerly trade my maple leaf for your stars'n'stripes!


----------



## supremej (Feb 14, 2010)

i have to find them in canada first 

but if i do find em ill trade ya

I guess nike didnt show you no love


----------



## frostypants (Mar 1, 2010)

yeah no response yet. i'm gonna call them tomorrow.


----------



## frostypants (Mar 1, 2010)

By the way - i read somewhere that they're only selling them at 60 stores worldwide, so they could be really hard to find unless you find a website that happens to have them in your size.


----------



## supremej (Feb 14, 2010)

if I want them Ill get them, nike stuff is easy to get when you just have to ask a rep
thought they were limited, now I know-thanks
but I think I might wait to see if Gigi gets a boot, and I wana do some research on the kaiju, I havent heard any feedback on them yet


----------



## frostypants (Mar 1, 2010)

just heard back from nike. No dice on buying a separate flag. Gonna have to makeshift it/swap with someone...boo


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

Hahahahahahahahahah this is the best thing i ever read...

u know ive seen those boots on ebay for 750gbp? thats british pounds thats like 1000 american dollars

yea but im with u on that i dont love maple leafs either


----------



## JediMindGamez (Jan 5, 2010)

Won't the Canadian flag be covered up by your pants? 

Iono, in my opinion your burning alot of calories for something that will only be seen maybe 3% of the time your wearing them.


----------



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

dont your pants pretty much cover them all the time anyways?

edit: guess someone already said that


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

JediMindGamez said:


> Won't the Canadian flag be covered up by your pants?
> 
> Iono, in my opinion your burning alot of calories for something that will only be seen maybe 3% of the time your wearing them.


the flag is on the second tongue. the second tongue is supposed to hold your pants up, so u will see the flag, but i agree that youll only see it for 3% of your day. but it doesnt really matter because those boots are limited so youre stuntin on everyone anyway so who cares :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

I just brought a Pair of Nike boots for my husband, They arn't the Danny Kass though they are Zoom Kaiju boot. 
Its a surprise. Hope he likes them. Good to hear there comfy.


----------



## frostypants (Mar 1, 2010)

yeah you see them all the time cuz they go outside your pants. got to ride them in mammoth this weekend. they were epic.


----------



## Kingscare (Aug 13, 2009)

That doesn't look cool with snowboard boots. Flared over the boot > that.

Also girl who bought the kaiju's for her dude. Props.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

frostypants said:


> yeah you see them all the time cuz they go outside your pants. got to ride them in mammoth this weekend. they were epic.


lmao no offense they may feel epic but look lame outside your pants like that....


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> lmao no offense they may feel epic but look lame outside your pants like that....


thats what theyre made for guy, theyre called "double tongue" because the first tongue on the boot is like a regular boot tongue and ties you into the boot. the second tongue puffs out (like shown)to keep your pants off the ground. and theyre limited edition which makes them more dope


----------



## frostypants (Mar 1, 2010)

I didn't ask for fashion/style opinions. I wanna know how to find another flag. If you can't help me out there, no need to post.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

frostypants said:


> I didn't ask for fashion/style opinions. I wanna know how to find another flag. If you can't help me out there, no need to post.


dont even worry about that other flag man theyre dope as is. and im pretty sure they were made for the olympics, not officially just with the olympics in mind


----------



## eschen515 (Aug 30, 2009)

sick boots. i want to try out some nikes. but im pretty sure they cost a boatload right?


----------



## elusiver (Feb 15, 2010)

how are they attached to the boot? if u'r gonna swap them i'm guessing they're velcro or something?? maybe u angled u'r question wrong to nike.. make if u said something along the lines of.. " the design of your product wasn't well thought out.. the flag fell off while i was riding and it's somewhere on the mountain.. now i'm left with no US flag.. can i get another one?"   

el


----------



## CaRMaNiA666 (Nov 6, 2009)

supremej said:


> if I want them Ill get them, nike stuff is easy to get when you just have to ask a rep
> thought they were limited, now I know-thanks
> but I think I might wait to see if Gigi gets a boot, and I wana do some research on the kaiju, I havent heard any feedback on them yet


hey i have the black and blue kaijus from last season, little expensive but i never regreted it, they are crazy comfortable, low profile much less bulky then the zoom force's, i love them will pry get the black and purple dk's at the end of this season when they go on sale.


----------



## mattus123 (Jun 1, 2009)

If the flags are removable
maybe jsut take the flags off and have a plainer boot?.....unless you want the flags on there of course

otherwise yea, as someone else said, id call up nike and say that it fell off and you'd like a replacement


----------



## DaBonner (Jun 25, 2008)

Are they really comfy ? There is going to be one shop in the UK getting them in for this season and I might give them a go. I have always worn Vans but have heard that the Nikes are fairly narrow which will suit me.


----------



## Selftest (Aug 11, 2010)

Since nobody hyas really answered your question...

Any military surplus store should have velcro flags for $1-4. Check online. Milspecmonkey.com might have some, or other sweet ass patches that could be fun.


----------



## beemer420 (Jul 22, 2009)

If anyone on here pays attention to skiing, it looks like Nike has taken a page out of Full Tilt's book. The Tom Wallisch pro model features a second tongue giving the boots a "high-top shoe" appearance. I can see how the second tongue would benefit snowboard boots more by keeping pants out of the way while strapping in.

FullTilt, Tom Wallisch Hot Dogger Ski Boots- Preorder! - Get Boards Store


----------



## Beatlesfan888 (Jul 8, 2010)

Damn sexy boot


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> lmao no offense they may feel epic but look lame outside your pants like that....


thanks of ur fashion tip. however i cringe when i see stuff like this. everyone's got their own style. snowboarding is about fun and expressing one's personal style. if he chooses to have those tongues outside (especially when the boots are designed to have double tongue where one sits outwards), then let him have his fun. why are we so quick to judge based upon on our personalized style?

that said, nike boots are the shizzy right now. i donno why they dont make more so that it can come down in price for the masses. in only their first full year run (i'm not counting their previous ACG line) nike has really put out a quality product. i can't wait till they get better and take snowboarding boots to the next level


----------

